# flounder rigs



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm planning on heading to BPS to get supplies later, just wanted to ask a few questions though before i went buying the wrong stuff. what type of hooks do you use on flounder rigs? i've heard mixed opinions on catching flounder with circle hooks. how long should the leader be? would 8-10in. be fine? now i've seen some with the plastic spinner blades on them, what's the purpose? does it make that much of a difference to make them worth it?


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Flounder Rigs*

On flounder rigs, I use two types. I make a "fluke killer" type of rig with Khale hools and I tie a copy of the Sweedes rig (I like to think that mine are better)...on a Mustad long shank offset hook. If you would like to see what I do... I live in Norfolk...always glad to share information and talk fish. Let me know,

Frank


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*P.s.*

I really like BPS...but, not the best place to get supplies for making rigs...PA Dist. Bishops, Lighthouse(my favorite) are my local favorites...I also get some stuff mail order.
Frank


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

these rigs are gonna be basic... i have alot of the terminal stuff lying around... just need to pick up some teasers, hooks, 3-ways, etc. shouldn't be too hard to find. i've got alot more confidence in my rigs, and i'm hoping it'll be alot cheaper to make them. 

anyways, can anyone give me any suggestions on hooks or leader length? i'd like to use red hooks, but is there one with a surface that doesn't chip and fade? doesn't gamakatsu use a red shrink wrap sleeve on there hooks? thanks for the advice.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

off a pier i use a FF rig with a little egg weight and about 10-12 inches of 15-20# flourocarbon leader and a red gami octopus hook
or i use a little jig head with a strip of cut bait a speck rig also works well with a strip of bait


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I use a 3/0 circle, 30lb high vis spider line mono about 12in long, swivel, 1 red bead and a 1 ounce egg sinker.(carolina rig) This works good at Lesner on the bay side with light tackle & live bait. If I'm at the Wall its a 3 ounce sinker on a Fish Finder with live bait. Along with the flatties these two set ups work for just about everything else in the water. I also use Cajun red for my leaders and it works just as good as anything else. Make plenty of leaders, If you're tossing live bait the Blues will wear on your leaders.
At Rudee I use a 3/4 jig head and live minow tied strait to the line. I dont think the red hooks make a diffrence when you're fishing live bait, on plastics or steel it might give it a more real look.
as far as all that other stuff i have had the same luck with just a hook and live bait. Plus its cheaper. catching your own bait helps to.
Chapa


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i went ahead and got some more 3/0 gammy circles and some white and chartruese teasers. i'm using a 3-way snap, and a 12' leader. i had alot of luck with this rig at rudee this year with a piece of shrimp and squid.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I've had as much luck with the old 49 cent (well used to be) two hook bottom rigs as I've had with the fancy stuff. Just add two long shank Mustad 1/0 hooks. When I snell my own, I use 1/0 Kahle hooks. Live Mullet is #1 and live Menhaden #2. That said, the fancy stuff sometimes makes me more confident (as yet unfounded).


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My favorite rig can be made with a trolling sinker and 2-3 feet of leader and hook(various styles) with bucktail tied either to the hook or on a teaser slide.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Stillskatin where are you gonna fish your rigs Beach pier or boat?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i actually made some rigs the other night if u want a pic give me up e-mail


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Stillskatin where are you gonna fish your rigs Beach pier or boat?


that's what I was thinkin too......from the shore or pier,and yer fishin with bait,a Carolina rig with an egg sinker,to about a foot of 30lbs fluro,to either a #3 or #4 Kahle hook,or a long shank "j"(#3 or #4)...I like ta snell my own.I've used peanuts,finga mullets,squid,gudgeons or even some fish bites

If fishin with lures....Storms,them small skinny silver side artificials(lead impregnated) or a small 3/8 to 1/2 buck tail.


Wailed them last year on them skinny lead impregnated Tsunami's,them small gudgeon lookin plastics with the curly tails(chartreuse) and them Bass Assasins...when I remember the color...I'll post it...is is the clear with silver and blue flakes. 

I did find using 30 lbs fluro as a small leader,helped land more fish


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i just use a carolina rig with a 3/0 circle when i'm using livebait... i just wanted these for dragging squid and drifting. it's pretty much a glorified captains rig. now that i'm thinkin' about it though i'd probably be better off with some 1/2oz. bucktails. forgot all about them bass assasins too...you can never go wrong with white ice or bubblegum.


----------

